# Board Games forum please



## Iron_Chef (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd love to see a board games forum so we can easily discuss Axis & Allies, Zombies!!!, and other board games without off-topic stuff or RPG stuff getting in the way. I think there's a lot of cross-over between RPG gamers and boardgamers, and since many of the most creative gamers are already ENWorlders, it would be a natural fit for us to share strategy tips, game play results, etc. in one convenient location. Whaddya think?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 4, 2004)

I think that unless we actually get some board game threads and see how populiar they are, its not worth making a forum for.  I don't recall seeing a single boardgame thread on EN World.


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jul 5, 2004)

That might be because there is no "place" designated for them?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 5, 2004)

And yet that never stops anyone from posting in general and off topic.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 5, 2004)

Maybe for now (depending on how the admin's feel) it gets in with the video game and computer game forum for "testing" - would probably require changing that forum's name and description ... and if popularity deems it, then it gets split off  ?

anyway, just a random thought.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't recall seeing a single boardgame thread on EN World.



 There have been a few, but not too many. The ones that I have participated in are usually are along the lines of "I'm looking for a board or card game to play with my wife/girlfriend/family, what do you recommend?" 

 And the usual answers come up: Carcassone, Fluxx, Apples to Apples, Puerto Rico, Settlers of Catan, etc. 

 While it's a valid topic, there is nowhere near enough traffic to warrent it's own Forum. But threads are certainly welcome, I've picked up several games on other people recommendations, and woulkd certainly enjoy discussing the games if the threads were there.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2004)

General Discussion or Off Topic are good places for such discussions.  New forums are only created when there are a lot of posts on a given subject, and it becomes apparent that they need somewhere of their own rather than cluttering up other forums.


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jul 5, 2004)

Then could you perhaps include a mention of boardgames in one of the forum descriptions so people know where to post about them and the posts aren't randomly spread out over a couple different forums?


----------



## Olive (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm going to start an alxis and allies thread right now!


----------

